# Unusual Wards Hercules?



## 1963mca (Feb 14, 2017)

I've always been under the impression that the Wards Hercules double barrel shotguns were based on the Stevens 311 (and variations). However I have a 16ga marked Wards Hercules which does not have what I think of as a 311 style action. I had decided to do a major disassembly and cleaning as it had never been done before, at least while in my possession. When I got the stock off and looked at the action it was completely different than any model 311 I had ever seen. After a lot of searching of images, I matched the action to a Stevens 315. I have found no indication that the Wards Hercules used a Stevens 315 style action, only the 311. Can anyone shed light on this? Going to try to add a picture of what my Wards Hercules action is like, totally different from anything else I've seen in any Wards Hercules.

https://nis.nikonimagespace.com/htm...kG2hDHqxjTQy_9EXLS0l0UzZxxrBfV3YL_ZUMV8hM-b5k


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 16, 2017)

You may be right, not really sure. I have a 12ga mag. double  Hercules Grade made by Iver Johnson Bicycleworks. Go figure.


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 16, 2017)

Your gun is a Stevens 315 made before the 311.I may be wrong on the model # but it is a Stevens. BB


----------



## olcop (Feb 19, 2017)

google up Numrich Gun Parts---among their info they have a cross reference thread that lists things such as guns sold with a Sears or 
Ted Williams label and a listing of who actually built the gun for them---you will be surprised at some of the actual builders,and the quality of some of the store brand names.
olcop


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Feb 20, 2017)

If I recall the Stevens 311 when through several major design changes...


----------

